# Rummage sale in Northern Virginia 10/19/12 - 10/20/12



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

In the spirit of helping everyone save money...

If you are in or near the Northern Virginia area you should go to this rummage sale. Both days if possible (cause things go to even lower prices Saturday).

Even though it's late in the game for this year you will find stuff you want.

Example, last year I got. 2 Shiatzu massagers - 3 bucks each, a set of wireless speakers and controller that work great for 7 bucks, a bag of glue sticks for 2 bucks. Bring help to look for stuff. It's a huge area - fills up at least 5 big barns and riding rinks.

http://www.ladiesboard.org/rummage.cfm


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks! That's not too far from us, if we take White's Ferry across the river.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is some information from the linked site:

MARK YOUR CALENDAR! The 74th Annual Ladies Board Rummage Sale is Friday, October 19 and Saturday, October 20, 2012 at Morven Park International Equestrian Center. Hours are from 9:00 a.m. to 3:00 p.m. both days with free admission. All sale proceeds benefit the Ladies Board of Inova Loudoun Hospital.

This re-sale shopping event is considered the biggest treasure hunt and bargain shopping extravaganza in Loudoun County (if not all of Northern Virginia) of its kind. You’ll understand when you see 40,000 square feet of trinkets and treasures – all under cover in the arenas and barns. You can find furniture, antiques, clothing for the entire family, designer labels at the French Room, household items, décor and holiday pieces, small appliances, tools, sporting and exercise equipment, collectibles, gift and boutique items. You can find just about everything here, including many times a kitchen sink or two!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

You guys rock. Looks much better now!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Remember. This is coming up this weekend if you're interested!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I wish I lived closer. I took a look at the things in the silent auction, and there is a lot there. 

randomr8, love your new quote.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We hope to get there on Saturday unless real life gets in the way One or both of us will wear something HauntForum-ish so any other members attending who can actually find us in 40,000 square feet of space will know who we are.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> We hope to get there on Saturday unless real life gets in the way One or both of us will wear something HauntForum-ish so any other members attending who can actually find us in 40,000 square feet of space will know who we are.


and look for a guy 6 ft tall wearing a black hat.


----------

